# TINY  IC engine by Putputman



## GailInNM (Jul 11, 2012)

A small Internal Combustion engine with 3/8 inch bore and 1/2 inch stroke. Spark ignition.
A complete build thread featuring several TINY builds with various variations including air cooled versions is at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8096.0

Zip file consists of 20 drawings in PDF format and set of notes also in PDF format..

*Year:* 2016
*Model:* #11 3- Cylinder Radial Steam Engine
*Engine:* Elmer\'s #11 3-Cylinder Radial Steam Engine 

View attachment Tiny_IC_Engine.zip


----------

